# Joint Supplements



## mom24doggies

What do y'all think about giving a normal, healthy dog joint supplements? I've often wondered if its a good idea. I give my old dog some pretty hefty supplements to help with her arthritis and Trev gets a lighter one because of his luxating patellar, but no one else gets anything as they all have normal healthy joints. But I just wonder if giving them a supplement would be beneficial or unnecessary?


----------



## Lily's-Mom

I'm wondering about giving supplements too. Lily is a jumper and I worry about the long term effects on her joints. I was giving her Zukes Hip Action treats but don't give them to her anymore since she choked on one of those. I always thought giving supplements before there is a problem may help prevent the problem from occuring at all.


----------



## Angl

After Max's issues with his shoulder, our vet told us about some really interesting new therapies for arthritis. 
One is an injection called Adequan. Google it, sounds good.
Sounds very promising if Max's shoulder ever becomes arthritic.

He also encouraged us to give him Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM pet supplements. The fear is his shoulder injury will become arthritic.


----------



## mom24doggies

Angl said:


> After Max's issues with his shoulder, our vet told us about some really interesting new therapies for arthritis.
> One is an injection called Adequan. Google it, sounds good.
> Sounds very promising if Max's shoulder ever becomes arthritic.
> 
> He also encouraged us to give him Glucosamine, Chondroitin and MSM pet supplements. The fear is his shoulder injury will become arthritic.


 I've heard of it....at this point her arthritis isn't bad enough to warrant treatment like that, she gets a good dose of glucosamine and chondroitin (it may have msm too not sure) and so far it keeps her pretty limber. I have noticed a huge difference in her.  Once it worsens though we may have to do something like that.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

If they are athletic dogs / breeds or breeds non for joint issues then I would. Both girls are on joint supps being poodles and my oldest has luxating patellas. She's been on supps since she was 3 and she's 9 now.. She had a grade 2 and 3 knee vet said to put her on supps even tho asymptomatic. Two years later she had a grade 1&2 knee ... Then two years ago I took her off and look for something else since She became allergic. She slowed way down and no longer would jump on the couch or go up stairs. I put her on cosequin and now she's like a pup again. 
Joint supps help with joint issues but also helps prevent them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

After meeting the orthopedic surgeon yesterday and listening to all that he had to say..
He says there are studies linking fish oil to better joints. Hence the Prescription Food by Science Diet called joint mobility full of fish oil.
So Max is now on fish oil.


----------



## georgiapeach

I give Potsie Cosequin DS with MSM, along with a 1200 mg fish oil capsule, daily. He has grade 4 luxating patellas, and should need surgery, but he's not lame and not skipping! He does have a slight bow-legged appearance in the rear, but that's the only sign. My vet was amazed, and asked if I gave him anything. When I told her what I was giving him, she said to keep doing it, since it seemed to be working, and said she was going to tell another client about it that had a very lame dog with only a grade 2 case. Coming from a very non-holistic vet, I was impressed that she gave me her blessing!

Cosequin DS plus MSM calls for giving a dog Potsie's size (13 lb.) 1/2 tablet every day for several weeks, then cutting back to every other day, but I continued with the daily dose, due to the severity of Potsie's problem. My vet gave me her blessing concerning this, as well.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

I absolutely believe in joing supplementation, particularly on growing pups and senior dogs, but it can be beneficial throughout life. Our clinic has had FANTASTIC results with using a product here called "Sashas Blend". It is mainly comprised of New Zealand Green Lipped Mussels. 

I have litereally seen the stuff save the lives of a few clients with arthritic dogs, and I had a 13 year old great dane on it who was on it the last 3 years of her life. She was diagnosed with Degenerative Myelopathy the second to last year, and the only treatment we used was a very high dose of fish oils and the Sashas blend. We have been seeing much longer average survival on DM dogs with this concoction.

Scientists found a tribe in New Zealand where literally NONE of the elderly suffered Arthritis and joint issues. When thouroughly studied it was noted the base of their diet was comprised of these green lipped mussels. Low and behold, that was the key. Now even human health food stores are finding it even more effective than glucosamine and MSM. There is also no harm in using it along with those supplements by the way  

Lucy was diagnosed with Luxating Patella (low grade) when she was 8 weeks, and I fed a flexi joint treat once daily. At the time of her spay (8 months of age) under full anesthetic, her knee couldn't be manipulated out anymore. Could be the supplements, might not have been. The possibility alone is worth it to me! 

As a note, insurance companies are now often allowing submission of claims on Sashas Blend as treatment rather than classing it as "just a supplement"

Rebecca


----------



## mom24doggies

Well it looks like I will be getting some more supplements! I do give fish oil to all my kids who grow coat, and Pepper my old girl also gets it because I know how helpful it is with joints. I'll start giving it to Sam too.  

I need to check out this Sasha's blend...it sounds awesome! Pepper probably has a few years left on her, I want her to be comfortable.  And while Trev's knees aren't bad at all...they only pop out if I pick up his leg funny, its hard to push them out manually...I don't want them to get worse for sure! 

Thanks for the replies, I greatly appreciate them! I just don't want to over supplement you know.


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> If they are athletic dogs / breeds or breeds non for joint issues then I would. Both girls are on joint supps being poodles and my oldest has luxating patellas. She's been on supps since she was 3 and she's 9 now.. She had a grade 2 and 3 knee vet said to put her on supps even tho asymptomatic. Two years later she had a grade 1&2 knee ... Then two years ago I took her off and look for something else since She became allergic. She slowed way down and no longer would jump on the couch or go up stairs. I put her on cosequin and now she's like a pup again.
> Joint supps help with joint issues but also helps prevent them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much for the info! This is veryyyyyy useful ;D


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo

georgiapeach said:


> I give Potsie Cosequin DS with MSM, along with a 1200 mg fish oil capsule, daily. He has grade 4 luxating patellas, and should need surgery, but he's not lame and not skipping! He does have a slight bow-legged appearance in the rear, but that's the only sign. My vet was amazed, and asked if I gave him anything. When I told her what I was giving him, she said to keep doing it, since it seemed to be working, and said she was going to tell another client about it that had a very lame dog with only a grade 2 case. Coming from a very non-holistic vet, I was impressed that she gave me her blessing!
> 
> Cosequin DS plus MSM calls for giving a dog Potsie's size (13 lb.) 1/2 tablet every day for several weeks, then cutting back to every other day, but I continued with the daily dose, due to the severity of Potsie's problem. My vet gave me her blessing concerning this, as well.


Oh my god! That's awesome. Where do you get the fish oil capsules? Do you need a prescription for the Cosequin as well? Where do you get it from? It's really amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I absolutely believe in joing supplementation, particularly on growing pups and senior dogs, but it can be beneficial throughout life. Our clinic has had FANTASTIC results with using a product here called "Sashas Blend". It is mainly comprised of New Zealand Green Lipped Mussels.
> 
> I have litereally seen the stuff save the lives of a few clients with arthritic dogs, and I had a 13 year old great dane on it who was on it the last 3 years of her life. She was diagnosed with Degenerative Myelopathy the second to last year, and the only treatment we used was a very high dose of fish oils and the Sashas blend. We have been seeing much longer average survival on DM dogs with this concoction.
> 
> Scientists found a tribe in New Zealand where literally NONE of the elderly suffered Arthritis and joint issues. When thouroughly studied it was noted the base of their diet was comprised of these green lipped mussels. Low and behold, that was the key. Now even human health food stores are finding it even more effective than glucosamine and MSM. There is also no harm in using it along with those supplements by the way
> 
> Lucy was diagnosed with Luxating Patella (low grade) when she was 8 weeks, and I fed a flexi joint treat once daily. At the time of her spay (8 months of age) under full anesthetic, her knee couldn't be manipulated out anymore. Could be the supplements, might not have been. The possibility alone is worth it to me!
> 
> As a note, insurance companies are now often allowing submission of claims on Sashas Blend as treatment rather than classing it as "just a supplement"
> 
> Rebecca


Hi, where can I get the Sashas blend? Do you need a prescription to get it in Canada?


----------



## Dawnsohma

i give joint supplements to both my dogs one is 9 and the other is only 2 it doesnt hurt might as well.


----------



## CT Girl

What a great thread. I am very lucky that Swizzle has good patellas but hearing how often it is an issue for toys I will now look into supplements so this will never become an issue. This Sasha's Blend sounds intriguing. I have seen condroitin work miracles with a dog with issues from Lyme disease.


----------



## Angl

I'm going to look into the Sashas Blend for Max, too. Sounds like it would be really good for him before and after his surgery.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Sasha's blend is available in vet clinics all over Canada. I know it doesn't have to be a prescription item. Here is one site I found that had a bit of info. on it. It seems like the usa order page isn't working, but perhaps there is a phone number you can call or something?

Interpath Sashas™ USA

Rebecca


----------



## georgiapeach

Poodleloverxoxo said:


> Oh my god! That's awesome. Where do you get the fish oil capsules? Do you need a prescription for the Cosequin as well? Where do you get it from? It's really amazing! Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome! I get the fish oil capsules at the grocery store - lol! We have a grocery store near us that often runs BOGO specials (buy one - get one free), so we stock up then. Our dogs love them. I just put the capsule in with their food, whole and they scarf them down. Sometimes Potsie will bite into his - he likes the taste - nasty!!

I get the Cosequin DS plus MSM (no prescription needed) at Vitamin Shoppe, which has a pet section, but even my grocery store (Publix) now carries it, which surprised me. I've never seen it at a grocery store before. You can also get it at some pet stores, or online. I pay $19.99 for 60 chewable tablets. Potsie (12.5 - 13 lb.) gets 1/2 tablet/day, due to the severity of his problem. If it was being used as a preventative, he'd only get 1/2 tablet every other day. 

I must also add that it's CRITICAL to keep such a dog lean. I weigh Potsie weekly, to make sure he's not gaining weight. Weight = stress on his joints. If he goes an ounce over 13 lb., I cut back a little on his food. I feed a fish based grain free kibble, which is also good for the joints.


----------



## Angl

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Sasha's blend is available in vet clinics all over Canada. I know it doesn't have to be a prescription item. Here is one site I found that had a bit of info. on it. It seems like the usa order page isn't working, but perhaps there is a phone number you can call or something?
> 
> Interpath Sashas™ USA
> 
> Rebecca


Thanks, I shot them an email. I will post the info that I get from them.


----------



## Angl

Darn it, the Sashas Blend is not available in the US.
Email I just received. 
"Sashas Blend is currently not available in the US. 
We do however have the next Generation product” 4CYTE” available www.4cytevet.com . It has an added patented natural ingredient in it. This makes it a more effective anti-inflammatory plus it helps produce the cells which produce cartilage (chondrocytes). It is ideal to have them on 4CYTE prior to surgery as it can help speed up the recovery and hopefully reduce the duration of time required to use anti-inflammatory drugs. It is Ideal as a long term preventative product as well.

It comes in a very palatable pellet form. 50gm of 4CYTE will last a 44lb dog for 2 months on a maintenance dose. How big is your dog?
It is now available from Vet clinics in the US. I could arrange for you to order it from them if you email me your clinic details and who to talk to, or we could send you your first ones for $49.50 each and then get it from the vet afterwards.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed."


----------



## kontiki

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Our clinic has had FANTASTIC results with using a product here called "Sashas Blend". It is mainly comprised of New Zealand Green Lipped Mussels.
> 
> I have litereally seen the stuff save the lives of a few clients with arthritic dogs, and I had a 13 year old great dane on it who was on it the last 3 years of her life. She was diagnosed with Degenerative Myelopathy the second to last year, and the only treatment we used was a very high dose of fish oils and the Sashas blend. We have been seeing much longer average survival on DM dogs with this concoction.
> 
> Scientists found a tribe in New Zealand where literally NONE of the elderly suffered Arthritis and joint issues. When thoroughly studied it was noted the base of their diet was comprised of these green lipped mussels. Low and behold, that was the key. ...... There is also no harm in using it along with those supplements by the way
> 
> As a note, insurance companies are now often allowing submission of claims on Sashas Blend as treatment rather than classing it as "just a supplement"
> Rebecca


Hmm - Green Lipped Mussels, along with high dose fish oils - we already use high quality omega 3 oils. Which insurance company is paying for Sasha's blend with these greenlippedmussels? I am assuming you mean pet insurance? My spoo is still young with no joint issues at all. 

....But .. Wondering about taking it myself, as I'm 68 with arthritis and have already had both knees replaced and have hips that are acting oddly .....


----------

